# Hello



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Hiya everyone,

I'm new to this forum and just wanted to introduce myself.

Mods sorry for the new thread!!


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello WooLLsterQ! Nice to have a VM Engineer in our midsts! That's could come in handy... 

Welcome aboard, it's a friendly wee forum with some pretty die-hard TiVo fans, as you can imagine. Just mind the trolls...


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

hi Woolster!

So have you got any inside scoop on enabling the ethernet ports, Android/Apple apps, new HD channels etc??


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

big_dirk said:


> hi Woolster!
> 
> So have you got any inside scoop on enabling the ethernet ports, Android/Apple apps, new HD channels etc??


Yes and no, no because I'm not sure i can say!


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

WooLLsterQ said:


> Yes and no, no because I'm not sure i can say!


oh right! so......is the thing that you're not sure about telling us related to the ethernet port? (note i'm not asking you anything specific )


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm sure you can say. If anyone asks tell em I said so!


----------

